# Which book/video game character are you most like?



## Minish (Mar 2, 2009)

Both appearance-wise and personality-wise, if you like! Be sure to explain if you want to, in as much detail as you'd like! :D

Playing Final Fantasy VIII, I've realised how much I relate with three of the main characters - Squall, Rinoa and Quistis. In fact I'd say I'm probably like an even mix of all of them.

First of all, I look a great deal like Rinoa (if only my hair was darker I could cosplay her without having to dye it...). And personality-wise she's a lot more open and warm than me, but I think inside I am very much like her, if not what I portray on the outside. What I portray on the outside is _very_ similar to Squall and Quistis.

So, yeah. What about everyone else? (I don't think there's a thread like this, I looked...)


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 2, 2009)

i guess i am a lot like charlie, from the perks of being a wallflower, personality-wise. i would assume charlie would look sort of like me, also, so i guess we are similar appearance-wise, but i always imagined charlie with short, red hair, as opposed to whatever hair i have now.


----------



## Zeph (Mar 2, 2009)

Male Gardevoir, the title says "_Are_ you most like", not "_Do_ you most like"...

As for me, I really don't know... I'm no good at this sort of thread, however I do look _vaguely_ similar to Derek Stiles from the Trauma Centre series.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 2, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Male Gardevoir, the title says "_Are_ you most like", not "_Do_ you most like"...
> 
> As for me, I really don't know... I'm no good at this sort of thread, however I do look _vaguely_ similar to Derek Stiles from the Trauma Centre series.


Oh.
Damn.
In that case, I have no freaking clue.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 3, 2009)

Assuming "manga=book":

I still (as in, I remember this thread from years back) have to say Yukari from Azumanga Daioh; she's slightly crazy, very immature, has terrible driving abilities, totally abuses her friends (who mysteriously don't mind), is prone to bouts of irrational jealousy of others' stuff, will do pretty much anything for the promise of sleep/food, blows off responsibility for something that might be more fun, is lazy as hell, is a very loud drunk, has an inexplicable violent streak (mostly towards inanimate objects, but still) and more reasons I can't think of.

...I can also be a non-psychotic person, but I can't think of a ficitonal character like Nice Dannichu right now.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 3, 2009)

I have been told that I am a female copy of Edward Elric, personality wise xD;  I freak out about my height (not short damn yoooou), am stubborn as a mule, and feel very strongly about things.  And I sulk a lot.

But if anyone else can think of who I'd be, do tell?

eta: oh yes, I forgot that I'm (apparently) a genius, like Ed.  I don't buy it, but my mother keeps insisting that I am V_V; I took a test in grade ten or so, and it said I was a genius. lies!


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 3, 2009)

I look like Eggman, since I'm fat, but then again I don't have a mustache and I'm not bald and I don't wear glasses.

Personality wise... Neemon from Digimon Frontier, or maybe Bokomon. I'm funny AND smart!


----------



## Erif (Mar 3, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Male Gardevoir, the title says "_Are_ you most like", not "_Do_ you most like"...


The fact that you said that BEFORE he posted makes me crack up.

Umm... I might have to think about this.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 3, 2009)

Erif said:


> The fact that you said that BEFORE he posted makes me crack up.


Actually, he probably deleted his original post.


----------



## Zeph (Mar 3, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> Actually, he probably deleted his original post.


That's correct.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 3, 2009)

Personality-wise I don't know... maybe Jasmine from the Pokémon GSC games? She's pretty shy, like me.

Looks-wise I have no clue.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 3, 2009)

Holden Caulfield.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 7, 2009)

TOMO


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been compared to the character Kernel Fleck in the Demonata series.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

^ I can see that resemblence to that actually. Pre-Demon Theif or The Demon Apocalypse one? Because hes a bastard in book 6.

I could always relate to the darren in the saga of darren shan. His (brief) description suits me and he does things similar to the way I would approach a situation. He is a lot like me actually. But sadly i've been matched to Owen Harper from Torchwood. I disagree. I'm a mix of Ianto & Owen. If thats possible.


----------

